# Ying Yang Panache



## jttheclockman (Sep 22, 2012)

I thought I would show this pen here being I used it in another forum here.

There maybe quite afew who have seen my latest pens on other sites, so I won't bore you with them but here is one that I made for the Panache kit which I have to say is quite abit different in feel then what we are used to. 

This was a first for me. It is a Panache rollerball in black and white acrylic with both some aluminum segmenting strips and dots. These were all just MM and polished to a high shine. Sort of my Ying and Yang of pens.

If you feel like commenting or have any questions I would be happy to answer. Thanks for looking.


----------



## maxman400 (Sep 22, 2012)

That Has Great WOW factor to it. I have made a few of these pens and you are right when you say they feel different. What did you use to polish the aluminum.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 22, 2012)

maxman400 said:


> That Has Great WOW factor to it. I have made a few of these pens and you are right when you say they feel different. What did you use to polish the aluminum.


 
Just MM with the acrylic. Put a coat of plastic polish on it as I do with all my acrylic pens. I do use a carbide cutter so the pen is practiclly mint when turned so little polishing is needed.


----------



## ossaguy (Sep 22, 2012)

That looks awesome!!!

Can you you tell us the process in the segmenting & the dots please? Someday,if I get better at this craft,I'd like to try some some segmenting with different materials.

That is a nice conversation piece,as in "How the heck did he do that?"

I've only made two Panaches,and I really like them,I was suprised how how well it fits my hand,I like writing with it.

Great work!

Steve


----------



## skiprat (Sep 22, 2012)

That is extremely striking and beautifully made John!!!. I love it !!

I like the look of your domed stand too:wink:


----------



## dansills (Sep 22, 2012)

Show stopper!!!!   I love the attention to detail with the segmenting.  Love the pen... It belongs on the home page - featured photo.  Great job


----------



## wiset1 (Sep 22, 2012)

Very dynamic witha great look and balance in the design. Probably one of the best I've seen in a while on here. Great job and please feel free to fill everyone in on the details!


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 22, 2012)

That pen is beyond awesome, great work.


----------



## alphageek (Sep 22, 2012)

John, the panache is a kit that I've not been thrilled about the looks, but your take on it makes it not look like a kit pen at all.  Your segmenting makes the kit look like an extension of your pen work.   Very nice!


----------



## Brooks803 (Sep 22, 2012)

Welcome back John. Good to see your work again on here.

The pen is awesome as is the usual with your work!


----------



## Penl8the (Sep 22, 2012)

That is absolutely stunning.  I like it.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 22, 2012)

skiprat said:


> That is extremely striking and beautifully made John!!!. I love it !!
> 
> I like the look of your domed stand too:wink:


 
You should Steve. I stole the stand idea from you years ago:biggrin: Heck I even color them too. Goes to show you I pay attention to what you show my friend:biggrin:





wiset1 said:


> Very dynamic witha great look and balance in the design. Probably one of the best I've seen in a while on here. Great job and please feel free to fill everyone in on the details!


 

Thanks for the kind words. Let me first say that my pen designs or blank designs come from observing what I have seen before through many forms of media so there is nothing earth shattering about what I make. I think many pen turners just need to think outside the box abit and observe things that they see. Use that and run with it. I only use a wood lathe which is either a Jet 1014vs or 1220vs. I use wood cutting tools and on projects like this I do use a carbide cutting tool which makes life a whole lot easier. Other than that anyone can make the pens I make. 

The main tool used here to make the holes for the dots is an indexing wheel attached to my lathe and a wood trim router.

The materials used are 1/8" aluminum rod for the dots and 1/8" aluminum flat stock from Home Depot. The main body is just plain white and black solid acrylic. Drilled and finished like any ordinary acrylic pen.


----------



## timberbits (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice one John.

A fantastic pen. 

You have give me some fresh ideas about a blank that I want to make. 

Now all I need to do is to get some workshop time to channel that inspiration and turn it into reality.

Thanks for sharing 

Timberbits.


----------



## LL Woodworks (Sep 22, 2012)

Like it - Like it alot!   Only one thing would make it better,   If it were on my desk!   Good job!


----------



## Robert111 (Sep 22, 2012)

Just a lovely, striking pen! Stunning! Great design and and workmanship!


----------



## LouCee (Sep 22, 2012)

I love it! Black and white is a classic formal look and your design looks great. 
Good to see you back here on IAP.


----------



## Jjartwood (Sep 22, 2012)

Beautiful,just Beautiful


----------



## SDB777 (Sep 22, 2012)

When you say, "Different in feel"....what are you refering to?  The way it balances in the users' hand, or perhaps something else?


Great segmenting!!!  Definitely a ying-yang pen!







Scott (shes very purty) B


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 22, 2012)

SDB777 said:


> When you say, "Different in feel"....what are you refering to? The way it balances in the users' hand, or perhaps something else?
> 
> 
> Great segmenting!!! Definitely a ying-yang pen!
> ...


 


Yes Scott. For me the taper of the pen body feels weird but I am sure someone could get used to it and it is a good pen for those with larger hands or poor gripping. You rest the body of the pen in the hand and it has abit more weight also. 

Thanks for the kind words. You have seen my collection on other forums. :biggrin:


----------



## thewishman (Sep 22, 2012)

J don't like Panaches. I love THIS Panache! Beautiful.


----------



## plano_harry (Sep 22, 2012)

John, that is a fantastic look! How are you mounting the router?



jttheclockman said:


> The main tool used here to make the holes for the dots is an indexing wheel attached to my lathe and a wood trim router.
> 
> The materials used are 1/8" aluminum rod for the dots and 1/8" aluminum flat stock from Home Depot. The main body is just plain white and black solid acrylic. Drilled and finished like any ordinary acrylic pen.


 
It is just like a magic trick -- looks unbelievable when you see it, but after you know the trick, it seems ordinary.

Thanks for telling us the trick!:good:
Harry


----------



## darrin1200 (Sep 22, 2012)

jttheclockman said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Let me first say that my pen designs or blank designs come from observing what I have seen before through many forms of media so there is nothing earth shattering about what I make. I think many pen turners just need to think outside the box abit and observe things that they see. Use that and run with it. I only use a wood lathe which is either a Jet 1014vs or 1220vs. I use wood cutting tools and on projects like this I do use a carbide cutting tool which makes life a whole lot easier. Other than that anyone can make the pens I make.
> 
> The main tool used here to make the holes for the dots is an indexing wheel attached to my lathe and a wood trim router.
> 
> The materials used are 1/8" aluminum rod for the dots and 1/8" aluminum flat stock from Home Depot. The main body is just plain white and black solid acrylic. Drilled and finished like any ordinary acrylic pen.



This is a stunning pen John. What grade is the aluminum that you use and have you had any issues with oxidisation? Do you put a coat of CA over the aluminum to seal it?


----------



## Twissy (Sep 22, 2012)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Sep 22, 2012)

Great piece of functional art. BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 22, 2012)

plano_harry said:


> John, that is a fantastic look! How are you mounting the router?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Harry, we will let that one sit for awhile. I do have another pen to show that uses this system. Thanks for the kind words.




darrin1200 said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the kind words. Let me first say that my pen designs or blank designs come from observing what I have seen before through many forms of media so there is nothing earth shattering about what I make. I think many pen turners just need to think outside the box abit and observe things that they see. Use that and run with it. I only use a wood lathe which is either a Jet 1014vs or 1220vs. I use wood cutting tools and on projects like this I do use a carbide cutting tool which makes life a whole lot easier. Other than that anyone can make the pens I make.
> ...


 

No oxidation. Have not sold this one yet. As I mentioned the aluminum is from Home Depot. Not sure what they use. Works for me. I do not seal this one with anything except a coat of plastic wax which was mainly for the acrylic.


----------



## wizard (Sep 22, 2012)

Definitely an awesome piece of functional contemporary art. Beautiful!


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 22, 2012)

Perfect execution, John.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the kind words on this pen. Have a couple other ideas for the Panche kit that I hope to try out.


----------



## skiprat (May 21, 2015)

WOW












:biggrin:


----------



## magpens (May 21, 2015)

And ..... :biggrin: WOW :biggrin: !!!!! .... Thanks to Skip for reviving this thread !!!


----------



## Carl Fisher (May 21, 2015)

Now this has wow.  The layout is very well thought out as well as having a definite overall concept. Having a design in mind and being able to execute it to your vision is always a difficult process but this was done superbly.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 21, 2015)

Well I even have to say WoW only because I have not seen that pen for awhile. I had sold that pen some time ago. When I did have it, it did not oxidize or any other problems with it. It was as shiny as new when I sold it. The person tried it at my booth and fell in love with it. It was a male so I am thinking the larger hands were a good thing in feel for it. He said it was a perfect work desk pen. 

I thank Skiprat for bringing it back to life. He has at many times told me how much he enjoyed looking at this design. I always tell him even a blind squirrel can get lucky once in awhile to. Compared to what he makes this is nothing but I do have to say it is somewhat of the thing I was trying to convey in my other thread. Taking that next step and thinking outside the box. We all have it in us.   

Thanks for the new comments also. One thing I hope is if my work can inspire just one more person than it was well worth it plus the money is not bad either


----------



## RickLong (May 22, 2015)

Very nice... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jttheclockman (May 22, 2015)

Thanks Rick.


----------



## Larry EC (Jan 22, 2016)

Beautiful work.  I hope to complete a pen this beautiful some day.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 22, 2016)

Larry EC said:


> Beautiful work.  I hope to complete a pen this beautiful some day.




Wow this pen still has staying power I see. Thanks Larry. I am sure you will do just fine. If there is anything I can answer just shout. Welcome to the site and have some fun.


----------

